# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La primera "red inteligente de agua" de España, en Burgos, cumple un año de funcionamiento

## Jonasino

> En el primer año desde su puesta en marcha, el proyecto europeo de innovación SmartWater4Europe, implantado por ACCIONA Agua en Burgos, ha convertido la ciudad en pionera en el mundo en contar con una red inteligente de suministro de agua. Hasta el momento, más de 10.500 personas y un centenar de empresas, entre industrias y comercios, se benefician de este sistema piloto de sensorización y análisis de datos que permite la detección y reparación temprana de averías, mejora el control de la calidad del agua y permite la lectura a distancia de contadores, facilitando la detección de consumos anómalos y fugas.   
> 
> Esta red inteligente  de distribución de agua monitoriza 56 km de cañerías en los que se han integrado los sistemas que hacen posible detectar alarmas que   relacionadas con consumos anómalos, fugas, averías Para ello, se han instalado 1.500 contadores inteligentes, sensores de última generación que controlan la calidad de agua en puntos estratégicos de la red de distribución y alertan de cualquier cambio en su composición y 129 dispositivos concentradores responsables de transmitir las señales al centro de control. 
> 
>     En el primer año desde su puesta en marcha, el proyecto europeo de innovación SmartWater4Europe, implantado por ACCIONA Agua en Burgos, ha convertido la ciudad en pionera en el mundo en contar con una red inteligente de suministro de agua
> 
> Además se ha diseñado e implantado una plataforma de software que integra los datos proporcionados por estos dispositivos (las lecturas remotas de los contadores de los usuarios, el Sistema de Información Geográfica, la información del telecontrol, los sensores que monitorizan la calidad del agua ) y los analiza en función de algoritmos y modelos matemáticos que contemplan variables como la predicción de la demanda. El sistema de gestión está gobernado por una plataforma de Business Intelligence que permite detectar en tiempo real cualquier avería, atasco o fuga y conocer el punto en que se produce, lo que reduce el tiempo necesario hasta su localización y reparación y redunda en la reducción de las incidencias que causan molestias a los ciudadanos (cortes de agua, caídas de presión, cortes de tráfico para la reparación de averías). 
> 
> Además, esta red inteligente de agua  aporta beneficios medioambientales ya que la detección temprana de fugas reduce la cantidad de agua potable no utilizada para consumo final.
> ...


https://youtu.be/uBmHbtzwDUE

Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...gos-cumple-ano

----------

F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016)

----------

